# Rose Hip Jelly



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Rose hips are turning red. (Is it really that time again?) I've decided that this is the year I'm going to make rose hip jelly, since my rose hip honey fermented and failed last year. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe for rose hip jelly? I have searched old threads here and have this recipe Unusual Jelly Recipes: Rose Hip Jelly, Cranberry, Cactus Jelly, Sangria Jelly, Mint Jelly, Prickly Pear Jelly, Chokecherry Jelly, Etc. that I might try, unless someone has one that they've personally tried and liked. 

I am gathering my rose hips as they ripen, washing them off, trimming them, and taking the seeds out with a teaspoon. I'm freezing them until I have enough for a full batch. All in all, it's a lot of work!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That does sound like a lot of work! Good luck!


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

While we were in Holland earlier this year visiting my inlaws, we discovered rose hip jelly and LOVED it! I have no idea of the recipe but please let us know how it turns out! I might have to make some. I can't seem to find it anywhere in the stores here!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL, still going to be a while, I have no where near enough hips yet, but some are looking ripe and ready so I'll pick another batch today or tomorrow.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Question for you blynn....regarding rose hips, are they ready as soon as they are truly deep red, or do they come off easily from the rose bush like a berry? I've found a place that has rose hips larger than half dollar coins and most have turned reddish but not deep red. 

So you cut them off the bush and clean them? Also, the seeds inside, can you grow more roses from them??? I think I might try and 'scrounge' some of the roses---they are planted in medians in a strip mall parking lot. Maybe I can get a few small plants. 

Thanks, 
elinor


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm following this thread. Thanks blynn for starting it. (I have some 1st year rose plants surviving our hot/humid summer; so don't expect anything until next year. Looking forward to that as there are 4 rugosa's and 2 climbers said to have large hips.)


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I pinned these to one of my boards ....thought it would come in handy...they look beautiful...

Fat of the Land: Rose Hip Jelly

Rose Hip Jelly, Rose Hip Jam Recipe | Simply Recipes

Unusual Jelly Recipes: Rose Hip Jelly, Cranberry, Cactus Jelly, Sangria Jelly, Mint Jelly, Prickly Pear Jelly, Chokecherry Jelly, Etc.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I made rosehip jam today, here is what I ended up doing. First off, I was impatient and got tired of cutting the hips in half and getting out all the little seeds. I just washed them, trimmed off the ends, and called it done. I had six cups of whole rose hips, and then two cups of de-seeded ones in the freezer. Added together for a total of 2 quarts rose hips. I cooked them down with enough spring water to keep them from sticking for about 25 minutes, mashing them with a potato masher and continuing to add water. It was very thick, syrupy stuff and I needed to add a lot of water! I put them through my tomato pulper to extract the seeds, then put the pulp through a fine mesh strainer to get out any little fuzzy bits. I ended up with three cups of very thick, orange colored pulp. It was like a thick applesauce. Had a tangy flavor, with a hint of bitterness. (I am guessing from the seeds.) I stuck it in the fridge for the night because it was late! 

The next day... 

I used Pomona's Pectin directions, and added 3 TBLS of lemon juice to the pulp, as well as their recommended 3 teaspoons of calcium water to activate the pectin. I brought it to a boil, and added two cups of sugar mixed with 1 1/2 teaspoons of Pomona's pectin, boiled it hard for two minutes, and filled 6 four ounce jars, and one 8 ounce jar with the jam. 

It's got a pretty good flavor to it, and I don't notice any bitterness. I think the lemon juice and sugar helped take that way. My husband likes it, thinks it tastes a bit like tomato jam. I'm waiting for the jars to set up, so can't comment on the texture of the processed jam. The little bit left over after canning had a texture like jam and apple butter combined. I suspect you would get a more clear color, and perhaps even better flavor, if you went through the trouble of de-seeding, but I just couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I like rose petal jelly............yummy. Though I haven't made any.....YET


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I keep telling myself to try rose petal jelly. In the spring, I get hundreds of blooms. I could just freeze them until I had enough if one day's picking didn't cover it. The rose blooms typically only last one day anyway, so I might as well get some use out of them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you take off the blooms, won't that mean they won't get pollinated and, thus, won't develop any rose "hips"?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

What does rosehip jelly taste like?


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

blynn said:


> I made rosehip jam today, here is what I ended up doing. First off, I was impatient and got tired of cutting the hips in half and getting out all the little seeds. I just washed them, trimmed off the ends, and called it done. I had six cups of whole rose hips, and then two cups of de-seeded ones in the freezer. Added together for a total of 2 quarts rose hips. I cooked them down with enough spring water to keep them from sticking for about 25 minutes, mashing them with a potato masher and continuing to add water. It was very thick, syrupy stuff and I needed to add a lot of water!
> 
> ***snip the rest of blynn's excellent instructions***


This is EXACTLY how I make Rose Hip jam, and it turns out just like Blynn describes.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> If you take off the blooms, won't that mean they won't get pollinated and, thus, won't develop any rose "hips"?


Shouldn't be a problem if I do it early in the spring. I deadhead the first month or two anyway, so the spring flowers would never have a chance to form hips. 



Sonshine said:


> What does rosehip jelly taste like?


Tart and tangy, a bit like tomato jam. 



ai731 said:


> This is EXACTLY how I make Rose Hip jam, and it turns out just like Blynn describes.


Thank you!  I am glad I am not the only one who leaves the seeds in. Awful lot of work to clean them out, isn't it?


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

I did this with wild rosehips a couple years back - it was decadent. Made some rose petal cardamom jelly early this summer, was divine. Waiting for our rosehips to ripen for some more jam (waiting for the frost to sweeten them!!). It is worth the work.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a good link / info on rosehips? Like the type of rose to plant, and when / how to harvest them?


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't know of any links, but I've heard that rugosa roses make for the best hips. They are old fashioned, the kind with one layer of petals and a heavenly smell. The blossoms only last about one day, and they bloom heavily. (At least, mine do!) I believe they are similar to wild roses, though not exactly the same.


----------

